# New Member Alert!



## LoveExxpert (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello. I am Sheree
I am new to the community and thought Id come and introduce myself. I am happily married with step children. Currently no kids yet of my own (but do look forward to one day). I am originally from Mississippi but I reside in Tennessee right now. I am currently a pump technician but am looking to own my own business some day. I joined this forum to share some of my stories and also give advice to those who want it as I truly enjoy helping others. I look forward to meeting new ppl and my time here as a new member.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Get in here and share, sister. 

Just be sure you are aware of the forum rules first! Depending on what kind of sharing. 

Welcome.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

